# Bitte einladen / Rolle der Auferstehung



## Symbiont (27. November 2012)

Moin,

ich war jetzt gut 1,5 Jahre off und habe mal wieder Lust ein wenig zu zocken. Ich habe diverse Highlevel Chars Horde und Alli... sogar einen lvl85 Healer (Worgen Druide). Ich spiele vorzugsweise nach 23h bis die Augen zufallen 

Für eine Einladung wäre ich dankbar. Acc wird natürlich schnell wieder aktiviert, so dass Du auch Deine Belohnung bekommst.

Symbiont


----------



## phyodora (27. November 2012)

hast eine PM


----------

